# MAC - Starflash Swatches - Jul 08



## MAC_Whore (May 12, 2008)

Place all your *Starflash* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.






This thread is for pictures only - please keep all chatter and questions within the *Starflash discussion thread.* 
For official product images, release dates and other information, please refer to the *Starflash colour story thread.*


----------



## kimby (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Starflash - Fall 08*

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v7...ee/SWATCH1.jpg


----------



## tinkerbelle2001 (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Starflash - Fall 08*


----------



## jenntoz (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Starflash - Fall 08*

Starflash!!!
Lotusland & Bold & Brazen
inside...






outside...









Outside...sun/shade


----------



## jenntoz (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Starflash - Fall 08*

Comparison swatches
All clickable to Enlarge!!!
Purples...
top row...Lovely Lily piggie, Lotusland, Mi'Lady MES(purple side)
Middle...Beautiful Iris e/s & Satellite Dreams e/s
Bottom... Violet piggie
with flash



no flash



top...rushmetal piggie, cosmic e/s & goldspice(xmetal)
bottom... Bold & brazen
no flash



with flash




I noticed later in the day with indoor lighting the color of Bold & Brazen changed a little vs Cosmic so I wanted to add two more pics...  These pics are very good for color & texture. 
Cosmic on left B&B on right...


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Starflash Discussion*






sorry, i was running on very little sleep, hence the retarded swatch screwup!


----------



## claresauntie (Jul 15, 2008)

swatches on NW15 skin:

http://claresauntie.typepad.com/fift...swatches_1.jpg

 _Dreammaker _ 
_Grand Entrance _ 
_Bold and Brazen _ 
_Smoke & Diamonds _ 
_Glamour Check! _ 
_Bold & Brazen _ 
_Mink & Sable _ 
_Talent Pool _ 
_Star By Night _ 
_Sunset B. _ 
_Lotusland _ 
_Top Hat_ 









http://claresauntie.typepad.com/fift...nd_sable_t.jpg
http://claresauntie.typepad.com/fift..._b_lotusla.jpg


----------



## xbrookecorex (Jul 20, 2008)

NW20 Skin, 10 of the 12 eyeshadows, and 3 of the 4 eyekohls done crappily on the top

Flash:





No flash:





Sorry I didnt look at the color names, but you can match them to the descriptions I'm sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gave my oppinions over in the discussion thread!


----------



## ShuGirl (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm not 100% sure on the comparision colors sorry! But I'm sure on the starflash colors. HTHS..Oh and am SO Sorry on the tiny font!! First time labelling >.<

Thoughts: the formula is soo buttery! But may have a tiny bit of trouble of color payoff. The ones with best color payoff imo are Grand Entrance and Smoke & Diamonds. I'm going to get Smoke & Diamonds and Talent Pool.

http://img.makeupalley.com/thumb.asp...w&maxSize=4009
http://img.makeupalley.com/thumb.asp...=w&maxSize=400
http://img.makeupalley.com/thumb.asp...=w&maxSize=400
http://img.makeupalley.com/thumb.asp...=w&maxSize=400
http://img.makeupalley.com/thumb.asp...=w&maxSize=400


----------



## mezzamy (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## KarlaSugar (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## dutchdaantje (Jul 21, 2008)

With flash:
Left Glamour Check, right Smoke & Diamonds








Top Glamour Check, bottom Smoke & Diamonds





Natural light:





I'm an NW25 for reference


----------



## Jot (Jul 22, 2008)

dreamaker, grand entrance
Glamour check, bold & brazen








Glamour check on the side
dreamaker,grand entrance, bold & brazen





dreamaker,grand entrance, bold & brazen
Glamour check on the bottom


----------



## pumpkincraze (Jul 23, 2008)

http://i168.photobucket.com/albums/u...e/DSC02010.jpg






Glamour Check (l), Beautyburst (r)










Mink & Sable (l), Sumptuous Olive (r)











French Grey (l), Smoke & Diamonds (m), Clue (r)










Dreammaker (l), Rose Blanc (r)
















Dreammaker, Mink & Sable, Go, Glamour Check!, Smoke & Diamonds


----------



## wheresmytea (Jul 24, 2008)

In sunlight:
Mink & Sable, Smoke & Diamonds, Go & Bold & Brazen 





Swatched on skin outdoors:
top to bottom Go Mink & Sable Bold & Brazen Smoke & Diamonds Shu ME Brown 850





Compared with pigments:
Go, Smoke & Diamonds, Cocomotion Sweet Sienna





Swatched:


----------



## lara (Jul 24, 2008)

*Top Hat*





*Lotusland*





*Smoke & Diamonds*





*Lotusland*, *Top Hat*, *Smoke & Diamonds* swatched.


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Jul 24, 2008)

On NC35 skin.....

Top: Feline kohl power
middle: Raven kohl power
Left to right: Grand Entrance over Soft Ochre pp, Bold N Brazen over aftifact pp, Smoke n Diamonds over Blackground pp, Top Hat over nice vice pp
Natural sunlight:
http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a5/...y/IMG_0425.jpg

Artificial light:
http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a5/...y/IMG_0420.jpg


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## mezzamy (Jul 25, 2008)

S&D is a touch darker, more pigmented, has more of a grey/silver tone to it and lacks the gold & copper fleck which Sweet Sienna has

Ive noticed lots of people asking about how it compares to Stila Diamond Lil. i dont own this colour anymore, but id say that if it and Sweet Sienna had a baby, it'd be Smoke & Diamonds


----------



## damsel (Jul 25, 2008)




----------



## vanessagarcia (Jul 25, 2008)




----------



## jenntoz (Jul 25, 2008)

Click to enlarge photos!!!
All no base & no flash...
top...grand entrance, sunset b, talent pool,mink & sable
bottom...bold & brazen, lotusland, top hat, smoke & diamonds
outside...






inside...






left to right...
feline, orpheus, mystery
inside...



outside...



orpheus(left) vs black karat(right)...



two more inside, I like the accuracy of the color in these even though they are a little blurry blown up


----------



## astronaut (Jul 25, 2008)

Smoke and Diamonds, Go, Grand Entrance (no flash)





Smoke and Diamonds, Go, Grand Entrance (flash)





Urban Decay Smog, MAC Go (no flash)





Urban Decay Smog, MAC Go (flash)





urban Decay Sin, MAC Grand Entrance (no flash)





urban Decay Sin, MAC Grand Entrance (flash)





MAC Sweet Sienna Pigment, MAC Smoke and Diamonds, Stila Diamond Lil (no flash)





MAC Sweet Sienna Pigment, MAC Smoke and Diamonds, Stila Diamond Lil (flash)


----------



## lara (Jul 27, 2008)

*Cultureclash *- Electroflash
Ensign - Naughty Nauticals
En Pointe - Danse 





*Cultureclash *- swatch





*Cultureclash *


----------



## kimmy (Jul 27, 2008)

mink and sable on nc25 skin


----------



## vanessagarcia (Jul 29, 2008)

Missing: "Bold & Brazen" & "Talent Pool" (they sold out!)


----------



## fafinettex3 (Jul 30, 2008)

i'm nc40-42 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 these colors are extremely pigmented and is somewhat similar to veluxe pearl. its very smooth and really easy to blend! the purples are my fave. they are all gorgeous<3


----------



## genduk26 (Jul 31, 2008)

I got this charts today from my MA.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jul 31, 2008)

Talent Pool, Go, Top Hat AND Smoke & Diamonds:











On NC 35 with no base:

No Flash:





Flash:


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (Jul 31, 2008)

Here's some swatches. I'm NC42. Sorry they're kinda crappy but I had to use my camera phone! Also, I couldn't figured out how to reduce the picture size. =(

Natural Light
http://i189.photobucket.com/albums/z...starflash1.jpg

Flash
http://i189.photobucket.com/albums/z...starflash2.jpg


----------



## StephsCl (Jul 31, 2008)

Here's some Starflash...NC30


----------



## sleepyhead (Aug 1, 2008)

comparisons:


----------



## Bluebell (Aug 2, 2008)

Without Flash
Grand Entrance, Mink&Sable, Smoke and Diamonds, Glamour Check





With Flash

Im NC15





Glamour Check, Smoke and Diamonds, Mink&Sable, Grand Entrance


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Aug 2, 2008)

Sunset B:





Lotusland:





Top Hat:





Star by Night:





Talent Pool:





(all swatches on skin lighter than NC/NW15)


----------



## xbrookecorex (Aug 2, 2008)

Some swatch comparisons with other things I have...
Painterly paintpot (unless otherwise noted) as a base on NW20 skin





(Cinders from a holiday palette is the "dupe")





(The Parrot dupe is the "dupe")










Some Prestige e/s I had was pretty close...









Not at all similar










Lotusland is kinda crappy


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Aug 3, 2008)

Some comparison pics von light NC/NW 15 skin:






(Sunset Boy is darker)






(Lavender Sky ist cooler than Lotusland, but they are quite similar)






(Top Hat is more intense and cooler than Fertile. Fertile is an eggplant colour on my skin, Top Hat is a true lilac)






(Deep Truth is lighter and more vibrant, Star by Night has a violet touch)






(Talent Pool is lighter and more on the blue side than Parrot. Talent Pool has strong gold shimmers)


----------



## winterwonder (Aug 5, 2008)

NW20 over UDPP


----------



## lara (Aug 6, 2008)

*Go*





*Grand Entrance*





*Sunset B.*


----------



## lalunia (Aug 6, 2008)

Top Hat, Smoke&Diamonds, Dreammaker, Raven















Dreammaker


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 7, 2008)




----------



## rocketqueen (Aug 7, 2008)

Some comparisons; Floral Fantasy & Lotusland





Talent Pool & Parrot:





Mink & Sable / Sumptuous olive:





the kohl powers:


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 7, 2008)

Sunset B., Lotusland, Top Hat, Smoke & Diamonds
Flash NC30





No Flash





Sunset B. And Top Hat comparison to Heatherette Trio 2
Sorry it's blurry









Starflash top Row Comparision with Heatherette Trio 2 and Sweet Sienna Pigment With Flash on NC30
Top Row: Sunset B., Lotusland, Top Hat, Smoke & Diamonds
Bottom Row: VIP (Heatherette), Cassette (Heatherette), Sweet Sienna Pigment

Sunset B.: More shimmer and lighter than VIP. Also more smooth and pigmented. Has a gorgeous sheen.
VIP: More matte-like in appearance with glitters. A darker pink, but same color family.

Top Hat: Has more blue tone to it than Cassette. Applies smoothly and evenly, with frosty shimmer finish.
Cassette: More muted finish. More purple than Top Hat, though Top Hat is very purple as well. A muted shimmer finish. I personally adore Casette as well though, though it is more difficult to blend and chalky than Top Hat.

Smoke and Diamonds: More opaque version of Sweet Sienna.
Sweet Sienna: Sheerer and more shimmery, with some copper and gold pearl than Smoke & Diamonds.





No Flash





Sunset B. No Flash





Lotusland No Flash





Top Hat No Flash





Smoke & Diamonds No Flash


----------



## Bluebell (Aug 9, 2008)

http://i83.photobucket.com/albums/j2...enSwatches.jpg


----------



## red (Aug 9, 2008)




----------



## Marberry (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## xbrookecorex (Aug 13, 2008)

Sweet Sienna Pigment on the left, Smoke and Diamonds E/S on the right. 
I honestly don't think they're much alike in real life....Sweet Sienna is lighter in color, and yet richer because it has sparkles adding some depth to it, but they didnt show in photo...


----------



## jenntoz (Aug 14, 2008)

choc brown pigment(left) vs glamour check(middle) vs Copperbeam pigment(right)
Click to enlarge photos!!!


----------



## kimmy (Aug 14, 2008)

raven kohl power eyeliner pencil on nc25/30 skin


----------



## ceci (Aug 16, 2008)

http://www.wretch.cc/album/show.php?...65668.jpg&p=49

http://www.wretch.cc/album/show.php?...129865669&p=50

http://www.wretch.cc/album/show.php?...129865670&p=51


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 17, 2008)

L to R: Bold and Brazen, Sunset B., Smoke and Diamonds




Clockwise from top left: Expensive Pink, Smoke and Diamonds, Sunset B., Bold and Brazen




L to R: Bold and Brazen, Expensive Pink, Sunset B., Smoke and Diamonds




L to R: Bold and Brazen, Expensive Pink, Sunset B., Smoke and Diamonds


----------



## Marberry (Aug 24, 2008)




----------



## mmc5 (Sep 29, 2008)

Click smaller pic to enlarge


----------



## Tinkerbell_dk (Dec 23, 2008)

Lotusland


----------



## Cinci (Aug 18, 2009)

Grand Entrance vs. Shore Leave






Top to Bottom: Retrospect, Grand Entrance, Shore Leave, Naked Lunch 
_Indoors, With Flash - Swatched over Painterly Paint Pot_







Top to Bottom: Retrospect, Grand Entrance, Shore Leave, Naked Lunch 
_Indoors, Natural Light - Swatched over Painterly Paint Pot_


----------



## hil34 (Jul 10, 2010)

go, GC, B&B


----------

